# Something Wicked Blog: Two Sisters Obsess Over Halloween



## megancpeters (Jun 17, 2013)

Check out our Halloween blog, "Something Wicked!" My sister and I created our very own blog to pay tribute to the very best holiday. Follow along as we delve into what makes Halloween so special to us. Check our site often for posts on Halloween history, recipes, craft tutorials, and much more. Join in on the conversation! 

Blog URL: http://somethingwickedhalloween.blogspot.com/


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That was a fun read - your Halloween history summed things up nicely (We live not too far from Blackie, Alberta so I was thrilled when I read on Wikipedia that it played a part in Trick or Treating.)

Didn't know about the She & Him version of "I Put A Spell on You". That's pretty sweet!


----------



## megancpeters (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed the history post  Isn't that song awesome? Zooey is ridiculously good. 

Thank you for reading! We are only a few posts in, but looking forward to posting more soon. If we are this excited about Halloween in June, it can only get crazier from here. Haha.


----------



## megancpeters (Jun 17, 2013)

A few new blogs have gone up since I posted on here--one about the classic '90s TV Show "Are You Afraid of the Dark" and a collection of Halloween etsy items. Please give a visit if you have a moment


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey, discovered the first season of Are You Afraid of the Dark is on Netflix here in Canada so we watched the first episode and "The Twisted Claw" tonight. Not bad. I had forgotten - my wife and I actually DID watch this show way back when we first started dating - I think it was on right before Buffy so we caught a few episodes while waiting for the vampire slayer to show up and get busy.

Definitely "of-its-time" though.  Thanks again for the post. Good stuff.


----------

